

Ask HN: How to "properly" leak info to competitors of potential acquirer - Zhopa

Situation: offer to acquire is coming. We're really small company at a very early stage. 
NDA is in place. We though that competitors of the potential buyer will be very interested. What's is the best way to leak information and potentially create bidding competition?
======
soneill
My suggestion: Abide by the NDA. Think this through. You're a small, early
stage company. If a leak comes out, do you really think the buyer is going to
believe that it came from anywhere but you? How does that make you look to
them? What's more likely to happen: they're going to offer a much higher price
as a result of a bidding war, or they're simply going to walk away? If you
show yourself to be a person or business that doesn't negotiate in good faith,
no one is going to be willing to work with you. The last thing you want is a
large angry corporation with better, more expensive lawyers than you can
afford coming after you for a breach of contract.

Long story short: Abide by the agreements you sign.

------
jgeorge
Seconded. The concept of "leaking" information outside of your NDA pretty much
defines that there's no "proper" way to do it.

~~~
Zhopa
OK then. I tend to agree. Let me rephrase: what can we do (within legal
boundaries) to initiate a bidding war :)

